# Netzwerkdienste lassen sich nicht ohne eth0 starten

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Normalerweise benutze ich auf dem Laptop eth0 (LAN Schnittstelle), um ins Netzwerk/Internet zu kommen.

Hin und wieder bin ich mit dem Laptop unterwegs und benutze lediglich eth1 (WLAN) als Zugang.

Das Problem ist nur, dass sich Dienste, wie z.b. Samba, ohne eth0 nicht starten lassen, bei eine m/etc/init.d/samba start kommt dann:

```
WARNING: samba is sheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.
```

Ich geh dann immer in das Startscript von Samba und kommentiere das require net aus, dann startet Samba.....

Aber es muss doch eine andere/bessere Lösung geben, hat jemand eine Idee??

Danke!

----------

## Max Steel

Starte dein wlan doch über net.wlan0

Dann müsste samba auch funktionieren.

----------

## Pegasus87

Hmm naja, aber ipw2100 Treiber erzeugt nunmal das eth1 Interface und außerdem ist das doch immer das selbe Startscript, heißt nur anders. Das muss man doch irgendwie einstellen können, dass er eth1 auch für das require net akzeptiert.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hmm naja, aber ipw2100 Treiber erzeugt nunmal das eth1 Interface

 

Das stimmt nicht ganz, du kannst das über /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules einstellen.

Das net.eth? kannst du dann so einfach umstellen.

Aber das nur nebenbei.

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> und außerdem ist das doch immer das selbe Startscript, heißt nur anders. Das muss man doch irgendwie einstellen können, dass er eth1 auch für das require net akzeptiert.

 

Tja, das ist das Problem, erstmal könnte es sein das das sambainitskript die /etc/samba/smb.conf ausliest und dann jenachdem was für Interfaces drin stehen er das eine oder das andere oder sogar beide benötigt.

Wenn du den dummy net driver im Kernel eingebaut hast, dann kannst du immer beide starten lassen, soweit ich weiß, dafür gebe ich keine Garantie.

----------

## toralf

Ich nutze dies hier 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

#

#       LAN

#       dhcp, static ip for local services like apache, ...

#

config_eth0=(

        "dhcp"

        "192.168.0.254/24"

        )

dhcp_eth0="nontp"

```

für meine eth0 Schnittstelle, im LAN bekomme ich DHCP und die statische, ansonsten aben nur die statische Adresse.

----------

## tuam

Sieh mal in /etc/conf.d/rc unter RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING nach.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Max Steel

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Sieh mal in /etc/conf.d/rc unter RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING nach.
> 
> FF,
> 
> Daniel

 

Dieses Funktioniert aber nur unter baselayout-1, ab baselayout-2/openrc muss er unter /etc/rc.conf nach

```
rc_depend_strict
```

schauen.

Obwohl er wahrscheinlich noch kein baselayout-2 verwendet, weil es noch testing ist.

----------

